# Silly Dogs



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hahahahahaha! Priceless! Just look at the sand where they played, they don't need much space for their romp 
do they?


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

The little one sure held his own. And I really enjoyed the sound of the waves lapping the shore!

It was especially entertaining on a day when I am avoiding doing my job at work!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Pammie said:


> The little one sure held his own. And I really enjoyed the sound of the waves lapping the shore!
> 
> It was especially entertaining on a day when I am avoiding doing my job at work!


She's a hoot. Not afraid of a thing. (Not that Bueller is ever to be feared!)


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

How gentle Bueller is. Let me embed the vid for you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic video-looks like they could play together forever. I can see your baby girl has grown some since the last time I saw her.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

That made my day. Wonderful video.  Gotta love em!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Love watching doggies play. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

great video - makes me wish I was there with them instead of the office!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

GoldenCamper said:


> How gentle Bueller is. Let me embed the vid for you.


 
THANK you for doing that! I am excited enough to be able to actually TAKE a video, and post photos and videos to Facebook, and I actually (gasp) TEXT now (I'm no techno wiz that's for sure...) but I couldn't figure out for the life of me how to embed that. And trust me, I tried! :doh:


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww how cute is that! Love the sound of the waves, too!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Awww! How adorable! I loved hearing the waves crashing upon the sure.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That was so fun to watch! You need to change puppy's name to Sandy now though, lol.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Great video!! They look like they are having a blast!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

That is one tough puppy! Great video. Thanks.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I am just seeing this and wow! I certainly enjoyed watching those two have a go. As mentioned previously, one thing that stood out to me is the smooth sand surrounding the area and the aftermath of your to having so much fun! Lovely to watch! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

They made me smile. They're going to be BFF's


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

She's a little terror!!! They have so much FUN playing together like that how can one help but smile!

Pete


----------



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

They certainly were having fun! Dogs have the best life, on the beach, playing, no worries and loving life!


----------

